# ponerse morado



## PERLA NEGRA

Ciao a tutti
Qualcuno sa dirmi il significato in italiano dell'espressione spagnola "ponerse morado"???

Es: Rosa se pusó morada,no sabía qué responder.

Grazie


----------



## gatogab

PERLA NEGRA said:


> Ciao a tutti
> Qualcuno sa dirmi il significato in italiano dell'espressione spagnola "ponerse morado"???
> 
> Es: Rosa se pusó morada,no sabía qué responder.
> 
> Grazie


Diventare paonazzo.

Ma cerca sempre di dire la tua con una traduzione per erronea che sia.
Te l'hanno detto più di una volta e rispondendoti rischio una tiratina d'orecchie.
Le regole sono fatte per rispettarle, c'è niente da fare.
Provare per credere.

Io sono mezzo salentino nord


----------



## PERLA NEGRA

Ok...grazie!
Quindi ponerse morado e ponerse colorado dovrebbero indicare la stessa cosa....imbarazzarsi giusto?


----------



## gatogab

La verdad es que nunca he visto ponerse morada una persona y responder porque suele estar muerta ahogada.
Quando una persona s'imbarazza diventa rossa.



> paonazzo
> [pa-o-nàz-zo]
> aggettivo
> 1.rosso in volto, accaldato:
> Esempio: arrivò trafelato e paonazzo per la corsa
> 2.il colore rosso dell'abito dei vescovi:
> Esempio: fascia paonazza.
> Italiano compatto - Dizionario della Lingua Italiana © 2010 Zanichelli


----------



## ursu-lab

Di solito "arrossire" è "sonrojarse" e "morado" è più livido che rosso, a parte le persone affogate-soffocate (che diventano blu-viola), potrebbe essere anche, in senso figurato, "diventare blu/paonazzo" dalla rabbia. 

Ma dal contesto sembrerebbe proprio "arrossire", magari è esagerato apposta...


----------



## Larroja

ursu-lab said:


> Potrebbe essere anche, in senso figurato, "diventare blu/paonazzo" dalla rabbia.



Scusate, sembra un fuori tema ma non lo è: qui su WR lo stato d'animo che va dall'imbarazzo alla disapprovazione attraversa tutte le sfumature del viola. Provare per credere:   !!!


----------



## gatogab

Larroja said:


> Scusate, sembra un fuori tema ma non lo è: qui su WR lo stato d'animo che va dall'imbarazzo alla disapprovazione attraversa tutte le sfumature del viola. Provare per credere:   !!!


 
Dichiaro di essere diventato paonazzo-morado nel leggere questa affermazione.
Non dalla rabbia né dalla vergogna, bensì dalla risa.
Sono in argomento, perche anche ridendo si diventa rosso cardinale.


----------



## Neuromante

"Ponerse morado" se usa cuando uno se harta de algo:
Pepe se puso morado de espaguetis.
Como sigas sin estudiar te vas a poner en los exámenes (Se sobreentiende que de suspensos)
Como los demás exámenes sean igual de fáciles me voy a poner morado a sobresalientes.


----------



## Larroja

Ecco cosa riporta il mio _Diccionario de dichos y frases hechas_ di Alberto Buitrago (Espasa): "ponerse morado" significa "comer en exceso". Perché? Pensando per iperboli, "quien comiera demasiado hasta no caberle más en el cuerpo se pondría cianótico, de un color muy parecido al morado, a causa de la falta de oxigenación en la sangre". Voilà! 
Certo, visto il contesto proposto da Perla Negra:



> Es: Rosa se pusó morada, no sabía qué responder.



secondo me l'espressione va presa letteralmente e fuori di metafora: Rosa è diventata viola. Proprio come su WR, ripeto, ma è solo una mia idea...


----------



## PERLA NEGRA

Grazie a tutti..alla prossima..mi piace questo forum perchè mi piace imparare nuove cose...un grazie particolare a gatogab che ha rischiato una tiratina d'orecchie per me...


----------



## DRAGONAMAYER

Stati atenti che molte frasi non hanno lo stesso significato in America Latina.

"Se puso morada" in Messico vuoi dire che é cosí imbarazzata ché oltre di arrossirsi e diventata viola.

Non si userebbe mai per dire che qualcuno ha mangiatto troppo.


----------



## Neuromante

DRAGONAMAYER said:


> Stati atenti che molte frasi non hanno lo stesso significato in America Latina.
> 
> "Se puso morada" in Messico vuoi dire che é cosí imbarazzata ché oltre di arrossirsi e diventata viola.
> 
> Non si userebbe mai per dire che qualcuno ha mangiatto troppo.



O quizás sí. No puedes hablar por toda latinoamérica, sólo por la zona que conoces de primera mano.


----------



## DRAGONAMAYER

Infatti, mi riferivo specificamente al Messico


----------



## Neuromante

Ho controlato dal vivo nel lavoro. Nessuno, da svariate paese, sapeva da nessuno dei due significati


----------



## bauhauso

En España "ponerse morado" se entendería siempre como "hartarse de comer" como primer significado y dicho sin más.

> Me puse morado.
> Me puse _morao_ (hablado, no escrito, se dice mucho).
> Me he puesto morado.

Claro que no tiene que ser exclusivamente para referirse a la comida. Puede ser para algo de lo que has abusado en cantidad en un sentido en el que no te molesta haber abusado de ello.

En Andalucía y regiones del sur de España oirás más "hartarse" (hablado /_jartarse_/)

> Hartarse de = Ponerse morado
> Me harté de comer jamón serrano = Me puse morado de comer jamón serrano.

(y no es de ningún modo una expresión negativa, sino que ensalza el hecho de haberlo comido, cambiando así el significado original del verbo "hartar" [stancarsi, stufarsi])

Concluyo diciendo que esto es válido para España, en otros países de habla hispana no lo sé, pero me consta que suelen cambiar bastante estas expresiones.


Sobre: "Rosa se pusó morada,no sabía qué responder." evidentemente se refiere a "ponerse colorada" o "ruborizarse".

"Rosa se ruborizó" = "Rosa si vergognava" (me parece una buena traducción) [diventare rossa dalla vergogna]


----------

